# 10/29 Slam



## shrimpinainteasy (Oct 31, 2016)

Had a good day out on the water fishing in the Inshore Slam tourney at Hogan's this weekend. 

First time fishing this tourney and was very impressed. Hogan's put on a great tourney and the best part was it was all for a great cause. 

Walked away with biggest redfish and biggest flounder in the event.

Biggest redfish was 4-10.
Trout was 20"
Flounder was 19"

The fishing is about to be lights out.


----------



## FishermanSailor (Oct 31, 2016)

Nice catch!


----------



## robertelee (Oct 31, 2016)

I thought I saw y'all in Starr creek!


----------



## brriner (Nov 1, 2016)

Heck of a day.  Congratulations.


----------



## Surfmonster (Nov 2, 2016)

holy mess of fish!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Nov 2, 2016)

That's the good stuff! Nice haul!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Nov 2, 2016)

Nice!  Headed out there for the weekend, used to live in Richmond hill and miss the fishing for sure.


----------



## trippcasey (Nov 4, 2016)

Sweet!! Thats a nice haul!


----------

